# Betta Breeds?



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I have one betta right now named Blaze. I don't know what he is but people say Veiltails are the most common pet store sold bettas so I'm guessing thats what he is. Either way hes gorgeous. But I'm just curious about what other betta breeds are and what they look like. This is my Blaze. I love him.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok, first there aren't called "betta breeds". They are different tail types. 

Here are some links to different tail types
http://www.bettysplendens.com/forms--finnage.html
http://bubblesandbettas.blogspot.com/p/betta-breeds-tail-types.html

Here is a link to different colors/patterns
http://www.bettysplendens.com/colors--patterns.html


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> Ok, first there aren't called "betta breeds". They are different tail types.
> 
> Here are some links to different tail types
> http://www.bettysplendens.com/forms--finnage.html
> ...


I never knew they weren't actual breeds. But I should have clarified. I would like to get to know peoples actual types of bettas they have. I find it more interesting when I know the owners.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a female VT, a male EEPK (he's the one in my pic) and male HM.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

If you google betta varieties there are a lot of websites that explain them well.
Actually, I just found this sticky here on this forum:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Yours is a vail tail he is like mine too mine is pink and purple


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

VivianKJean said:


> I have a female VT, a male EEPK (he's the one in my pic) and male HM.


'

The one in your pic is so cool! When I was little I had blueish blackish veiltail I think. It was a long time ago so not positive on the kind


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I didn't see that sticky XD


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Yours is a vail tail he is like mine too mine is pink and purple


Do you have a pic I would love to see him!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am glad you asked lol here is mine


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> I am glad you asked lol here is mine


So handsome looking XD


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Thank you!


No problem! What size tank is he in by the way? I'm just curious.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> No problem! What size tank is he in by the way? I'm just curious.


1.77 gal tank


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> 1.77 gal tank


Ah kay mines in a 1 gallon!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> Ah kay mines in a 1 gallon!


Ah cool lol


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a Double Ray Crowntail, Mako:








My finbiting doofus, Nereus(Metallic Super Delta):








My blue marble Super Delta, Loukianos:








My "Armageddon" Doubletail plakat, Abbadon:








My mustached marble Doubletail:








Grumpy, flare-happy Metallic Marble Super Delta, Candy Cain:








My goofy marble Doubletail, Orion:








My "fancy" Rosetail, Sherbet:








My Marble Elephant Ear (I'm not sure whether he's going to get longer fins so right now I'm kinda iffy on tail type), Santiago:








and my "lover boy" Fancy King Plakat, Sirekan(See-rah-kahn)....with a photobombing pencilfish:


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Ah cool lol


But its a very cute 1 gallon lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Crossroads said:


> I have a Double Ray Crowntail, Mako:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a lot! I wish I had the room for that many. The fifth one looks kinda like a skeleton XD


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> But its a very cute 1 gallon lol


Ah the teddy tanks lol i heard of them


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm sorry but I think those Teddy Tanks are extremely cruel and not a suitable home a for a betta.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> I'm sorry but I think those Teddy Tanks are extremely cruel and not a suitable home a for a betta.


I have seen worse honestly then what she has


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Orion, Louk, Santiago and Nereus are in a divided 20g long thats back to back with the 20g long that Sirekan lives in. Theres four 5.5s on my entertainment center and one 10g long at the head of my bed. I made due with my small space xD
I have tanks on 3 sides of my bed.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Brady: possibly marbled halfmoon male
https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0BxHgU1KmpXnlelNZX2cwWWdmT1E/edit

Picasso: possibly marbled halfmoon male (although I think he is a super delta instead of a halfmoon)
https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0BxHgU1KmpXnlekp4MHpmUFA4dFE/edit

Rubbie: Red vt
https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0BxHgU1KmpXnlc2prdlV3bzc0Tk0/edit

My beautiful guys


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What's cruel about the Teddy tank if proper water changes are done it could be a nice home for a fish. Since its one gallon it could even be heated. Lets not jump the gun here please before you know the situation. 

All members are welcome to share their Bettas homes. I am sure none of our members like to be called cruel by doing so. We are all here to share and learn.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well whats cruel is a .5 gallon bowl unclean filthy and dirty and no heater 

If its clean and warm then its all good


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

VivianKJean 

Its better than where he used to be. They had maybe half gallon tanks on the shelf and atleast 2 of about a dozen betta's were dead. And they can all see each other so I'm pretty sure alot of them were stressed from being so close. Its a long shot but in a few weeks I'll be getting a 20 gallon tank. I'm going to try to see if he can get along with a few guppies. If not he'll have to go back to the one gallon until I get money for a 2.5 maybe 5 gallon tank. 

Crossroads

Have you ever seen the tv show Tanked? They had a queen or a king size bed and there was a tank that hung over head where the pillows were. I would be terrified to sleep under a tank lol. 

rubbie5837

Their all so gorgeous!


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Perseusmom said:


> What's cruel about the Teddy tank if proper water changes are done it could be a nice home for a fish. Since its one gallon it could even be heated. Lets not jump the gun here please before you know the situation.
> 
> All members are welcome to share their Bettas homes. I am sure none of our members like to be called cruel by doing so. We are all here to share and learn.



Ah thank you! XD


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love Tanked! Best show ever! I want them to set me up a tank lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> I love Tanked! Best show ever! I want them to set me up a tank lol


I used to watch their show all the time until my tv provider people took the channel away..


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> I used to watch their show all the time until my tv provider people took the channel away..


How awful! That sure stinks


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

That's exactly what I was typing. Those teddy tanks are cruel when bought for a child and said child believes that it's a teddy bear instead of a tank. As long as the water is clean and the fish is properly cared for, then how is that cruel? One of my qt tanks is a .5 gallon and I have to do a 50%wc 2x daily and I float it in a tub with a heater to heat it. And my betta is doing fine. Mind you, it's temporary but anything beats those Dixie cups they are sold in. A small tank just means alot more wc and care to keep your fish safe. Where the problem is that most people don't clean them as is required either due to neglect or because (like me) was given incorrect information by the store clerk. When I bought Rubbie (my first betta) I was told that he only needed to be fed 1 flake aday and that with a .5 tank, he only needed a 50% wc a week. So don't blame the owner for the terrib information they were told. Blame the source. 
Ok. Rant over. Back to pretty bettas.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> How awful! That sure stinks


It does! They seem to take away all my favorite channels besides the cooking and home decor channels. X.X I miss other shows.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

AccaliaJay said:


> Ah thank you! XD


You are most welcome ! Beautiful fish, thanks for sharing them. Welcome to the forum by the way, a pleasure to have you join us :-D


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

AccaliaJay said:


> VivianKJean
> 
> Its better than where he used to be. They had maybe half gallon tanks on the shelf and atleast 2 of about a dozen betta's were dead. And they can all see each other so I'm pretty sure alot of them were stressed from being so close. Its a long shot but in a few weeks I'll be getting a 20 gallon tank. I'm going to try to see if he can get along with a few guppies. If not he'll have to go back to the one gallon until I get money for a 2.5 maybe 5 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


Totally saw that episode. I feel the same way. I mean, what if it sprung a leak...
And thanks. They are georgous. I wasn't looking for either one but fell in love instantly. :-D


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I would be too, mine are on sturdy end tables at either end of my bed xD But I get nervous walking through the city's aquarium.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> That's exactly what I was typing. Those teddy tanks are cruel when bought for a child and said child believes that it's a teddy bear instead of a tank. As long as the water is clean and the fish is properly cared for, then how is that cruel? One of my qt tanks is a .5 gallon and I have to do a 50%wc 2x daily and I float it in a tub with a heater to heat it. And my betta is doing fine. Mind you, it's temporary but anything beats those Dixie cups they are sold in. A small tank just means alot more wc and care to keep your fish safe. Where the problem is that most people don't clean them as is required either due to neglect or because (like me) was given incorrect information by the store clerk. When I bought Rubbie (my first betta) I was told that he only needed to be fed 1 flake aday and that with a .5 tank, he only needed a 50% wc a week. So don't blame the owner for the terrib information they were told. Blame the source.
> Ok. Rant over. Back to pretty bettas.


I know how to make do with what I got.I just did a full tank change yesterday. Of course I learned something very important.. Bettas sure like to jump.. My poor Blaze jumped from the temporary cup while I was checking the tank temperature and getting ready to let the cup sit in the tank to make sure the waters were the same temp. I almost started crying but managed to stay calm enough to pick him off the floor where he fell. Learned my lesson about that though. Make sure to have something so he can't jump again. Also I know cruel. Cruel is a one gallon tank with a betta in it that doesn't have a water change for two months and is only fed once every week or two. My sister in law (I learned shes a horrible animal owner bunnies, dogs, chickens and the betta and a few shebunkan gold fish..) Ps. Not all died. She gave the dogs away but all the rest they didn't take precautions for the cold or rainy seasons.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> It does! They seem to take away all my favorite channels besides the cooking and home decor channels. X.X I miss other shows.


Yea animal planet is not as it used to be i watch it sometimes but not alot i stick with nat geo wild


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks lol I love being able to talk about my pets XD


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

AccaliaJay said:


> I know how to make do with what I got.I just did a full tank change yesterday. Of course I learned something very important.. Bettas sure like to jump.. My poor Blaze jumped from the temporary cup while I was checking the tank temperature and getting ready to let the cup sit in the tank to make sure the waters were the same temp. I almost started crying but managed to stay calm enough to pick him off the floor where he fell. Learned my lesson about that though. Make sure to have something so he can't jump again. Also I know cruel. Cruel is a one gallon tank with a betta in it that doesn't have a water change for two months and is only fed once every week or two. My sister in law (I learned shes a horrible animal owner bunnies, dogs, chickens and the betta and a few shebunkan gold fish..) Ps. Not all died. She gave the dogs away but all the rest they didn't take precautions for the cold or rainy seasons.


I know how you feel. My sister and her husband (never refer to him as brother in law) are the worst. They make me sick some times. :roll:


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> Thanks lol I love being able to talk about my pets XD


Me too none stop lol all day...


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Same here, except nobody else around me wants to hear about them. My pets are my life.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 

Lol Exactly! And what if there were sharks in there! And I was tempted to get two bettas but I wanted to make sure I could handle one first. 

Crossroads

I've never been to an aquarium. I don't even remember ever going to the zoo. I live in the country so its soooo boring here. The closest pet shop is about a hours drive. The nearest Petsmart or petco almost 2 hours.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My sister in law and my brother they've had about 5 dogs in the past 3 years. I thought they just picked retarded dogs because I was dog sitting one plus one of their kids and I was sitting down on a gaming chair with a footrest beside me where I was controlling the mouse and the dog just walked up climbed up onto the footstool and peed on my arm.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Same here, except nobody else around me wants to hear about them. My pets are my life.


No one cares in my side either thats why i found this site


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Did you see the episode where they built a split tank for a shark and an alligator? I love my biscovery network! That's all I watch and that's how it's always been my whole life. I was that weird kid who watched educational tv about animals and nature.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> Did you see the episode where they built a split tank for a shark and an alligator? I love my biscovery network! That's all I watch and that's how it's always been my whole life. I was that weird kid who watched educational tv about animals and nature.


Havn't seen that one! Sounds interesting. My mom and I used to watch shows with alligators and snakes all the time. Gatorboys, swamp people and I forgot the rest of the names.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

AccaliaJay said:


> My sister in law and my brother they've had about 5 dogs in the past 3 years. I thought they just picked retarded dogs because I was dog sitting one plus one of their kids and I was sitting down on a gaming chair with a footrest beside me where I was controlling the mouse and the dog just walked up climbed up onto the footstool and peed on my arm.


Well in the past 2 years, I've had 10 dogs, 5 cats, a sugar glider, and a mouse. BUT... I do alot of rescues and foster and rehabilitating and plus find alot of strays. But I always find great homes for them, but I have a soft spot for sick and abandoned animals. I wanted to be a vet and was getting ready to go to school, but found out I was pregnant so life happened.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't forget turtle man!!!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I live in a subrural area. The aquarium is about a 91 mile round trip for me but I went when I was younger. I have a petsmart and a petco within 15 miles of me but my favorite shop is about a 93 mile round trip. Pity their bettas aren't as exotic and crazy as their other fish. I might have been tempted by one when I bought my pencilfish. I get super cool bettas at my local petcos though. Abbadon, Aristodemos, Sherbet, Orion, Cain, Santiago and Sirekan are all Petco babies. Mako is a walmart fish, Louk is a petsmart dude.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes to turtle man! XD and thats rescues and fosters... They wanted them as pets but they didn't train them correctly. I've had the same dog for almost 6 or 7 years plus my moms dog who is somewhat of a retard but shes house trained atleast.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

The petstore I went to had probably a dozen Parakeets in a tiny cage but that and a few rats, guinea pigs, a huge turantula, a few different types of schooling fish and a dozen bettas was all that I seen. Its a bait and tackle store also.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah. I wish my petco was so nice, but I just get so mad at the way they treat thier fish that I have to walk out. I think I might be banned now because I got so mad that I cursed the manager because ALL of thier bettas were either dying or have been dead so long that their slime coat was shedding. And the clerk was just back there and didn't do anything.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> Yeah. I wish my petco was so nice, but I just get so mad at the way they treat thier fish that I have to walk out. I think I might be banned now because I got so mad that I cursed the manager because ALL of thier bettas were either dying or have been dead so long that their slime coat was shedding. And the clerk was just back there and didn't do anything.


I'm only 17 but I plan on being an owner of a pet store. My overall life goal is to open up a no kill animal shelter.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

AccaliaJay said:


> Yes to turtle man! XD and thats rescues and fosters... They wanted them as pets but they didn't train them correctly. I've had the same dog for almost 6 or 7 years plus my moms dog who is somewhat of a retard but shes house trained atleast.


Well, I still called them my pets. But yeah, as far as actually owning a pet full time, I only have my bettas. I had a dog, but I gave him away because I was moving into an apartment and he needed alot more room and a yard. I hated to, but I gave him to one of my best friends and I get to see him all the time.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> Well, I still called them my pets. But yeah, as far as actually owning a pet full time, I only have my bettas. I had a dog, but I gave him away because I was moving into an apartment and he needed alot more room and a yard. I hated to, but I gave him to one of my best friends and I get to see him all the time.


Thats understandable. The longest my brother and his wife have had an pet was maybe a 2 year old dog. Their cats are about 2 years old but their inside/outside cats. They've been pregnant once each at the same time. And I had to step up and help them find homes for the kittens or else my brother would drop them off somewhere.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I just totally realized were off track of the subject XD


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's in chat, so I guess it's ok as long as no one tells. Lol. I'm not telling.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Haha I won't tell! This is the most I've been able to talk about animals in a long time. My family don't care so much for animals.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

AccaliaJay said:


> Thats understandable. The longest my brother and his wife have had an pet was maybe a 2 year old dog. Their cats are about 2 years old but their inside/outside cats. They've been pregnant once each at the same time. And I had to step up and help them find homes for the kittens or else my brother would drop them off somewhere.


That's horrible. Spay and neuter!!! The oldest pet I've ever owned was a dog that I grew up with and she passed from kidney failure at the age of +\-22. She came from the shelter already between 5-7 years old when I was 4. And she died when I was 18. The youngest was 2 and he had lukemia.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> That's horrible. Spay and neuter!!! The oldest pet I've ever owned was a dog that I grew up with and she passed from kidney failure at the age of +\-22. She came from the shelter already between 5-7 years old when I was 4. And she died when I was 18. The youngest was 2 and he had lukemia.


My female cat and my moms female dog aren't spayed. But my cat is 100% inside despite driving us all crazy and we really don't have no neighbors with dogs. Plus we pay close attention when the dogs are outside. 

And our oldest dog ever was Laydee a collie/german shepherd. She died from old age of 18 years and cancer. 










We also had Sassy who died at the age of I think 4 or 5 from being hit by a car she was a black lab/ rot mix. Shes the black one. Also the dog in the background was our dog Snoopy his breed was unknown but he was a full time outside dog and I don't know how he died because he was my brothers dog. The dog besides Sassy. Is my current dog Xander who is a black lab/ brindle shepherd. He was still young then.









My current dog Xander and my moms now dog Mia who is a black lab/golden retriever mix.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

If pictures dont work please say so I'll get the photobucket links.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't think they worked. It could just be my phone though. Its a pain sometimes.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Here he being spoiled with betta spa thats why water looks dirty lol lhe loves this stuff


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Laydee (Above)










Xander is the brown dogs, Sassy is the middle and Snoopy on the right in the back










Mia is the black down and Xander is brown


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

My dog


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Here he being spoiled with betta spa thats why water looks dirty lol lhe loves this stuff


What kind of heater are you using? Hes staying so close to it if thats the heater on the ground. The black circular thing


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats the heater yep if you are worried its ok it dont hurt him he loves resting there


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> My dog


Oh and your dog makes me just want to huggle him/her XD


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Its a he lol yep me to


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Its just I'm worried about putting a heater in my 1 gallon because I think it might over heat Blaze. So I normally just keep him in my room since mine is the warmest as the wood stove is in here. I don't even know how a heater would fit in this teddy tank. Have to get one first been telling my mom but she keeps forgetting to order it along with my new 20 gal tank.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

OMG! Miami looks just like my old dog fluffie (the one that I grew up with)


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

How warm is your room? Bettas need 78 to 80 degrees f also yiu cant heat a 1 gal bowl i tried it wont work


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dang phone. Sorry. Idk why it changed mia to Miami.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

You could do like I have too. Put a heater in a bucket of water and add tank. It works quite well for Brady and Picasso. It keeps them at around 78 as per the digital thermometer.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

You just need a steady temp for the bowl it cant drop down


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It never gets below 74. I still have about a half hour before I check the thermometer again but last time I checked it was right at 78.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> It never gets below 74. I still have about a half hour before I check the thermometer again but last time I checked it was right at 78.


It needs to stay at 78 as long as it stays all the time 78 then good 

But you cant heat a bowl all the water will evaporate plus yiu git the stuffed animal in the tank


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I could check it right now if I had my phone but currently my phone is playing hide and go seek. The thermometer you need to shine a light on it or else its almost impossible to read XD


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just be very careful with that because temp fluctuations are no good for bettas. They do need steady temp. If it does change, it needs to be VERY slow and very little.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Thats also why I'm hoping Blaze will be a good boy when I get my 20 gal tank. If he doesn't fight with guppies he will have a filtered big free tank with a heater. And he also won't be stalked by my stupid cat anymore.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> I could check it right now if I had my phone but currently my phone is playing hide and go seek. The thermometer you need to shine a light on it or else its almost impossible to read XD


Ah ok i used to keep a bowl but i decided not too cause it stressed my betta plus i find it way better to heated with this t ank


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> Thats also why I'm hoping Blaze will be a good boy when I get my 20 gal tank. If he doesn't fight with guppies he will have a filtered big free tank with a heater. And he also won't be stalked by my stupid cat anymore.


I hope it will work out you get a bigger tank soon


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

The most it has ever changed was 8 degrees in an hour but thats because I was doing a tank cleaning and I used hot water to swish the bowl and I had to add little by little cold water to get the temp from 86 to 78. I was checking it every ten minutes which drove my mom nuts. I didn't put him in until the temp was down to 80 but I didn't put him in straight away I let a cup sit in there to let him get used to the temp


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

What?! You can't take it out of the teddy bear?! Seriously?! And I keep a very close eye on water levels. During the day, they are on my entertainment center with the lamp on. And the water stays consistansy at 78-79. But they are all basically in my face all the time so I'm always checking.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Now if you will excuse me I need to find my phone I really want to check in on him. He made a bubble nest last night also XD


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

You can take the tank out of the teddy bear.And my teddy bear is actually a monkey XD I'll find the video of instructions after I find my phone.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

That's what I thought. So you could float it, right?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm such a dork XD I looked all over my bed for my phone and turns out I forgot to take it out of my coat pocket which is five feet from me. And heres the intructional comercial thingy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pOX93GuMrA


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I've also read about someone putting hot water bottles around the tank to try and keep it warm in an emergency. Not sure how that would work, but from what I understand, that keeping the temperature stabilised is the most important.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you float the water bottles in the tank, not around


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh. Ok. Thanks for clearing that up Vivian.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I have on question though.. In the summer time how do you keep a 20 gal cool? Our weather here in michigan can get kind of nuts so sometimes its cold and sometimes its hot!


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Have also heard (and correct me if I'm wrong) that some people put fans blowing on thier tanks to keep them cool.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Thought you weren't supposed to have any drafts on the tanks?


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Have also heard (and correct me if I'm wrong) that some people put fans blowing on thier tanks to keep them cool.


Fans and air conditioner


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> Thought you weren't supposed to have any drafts on the tanks?


If its too hot like 100 degrees f then air conditioner and fans


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you can use fans if you want. Personally, I don't really worry about it. My tanks get up to 86 during the summer months, my fish are completely fine.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Maybe an oscillating fan?? I have central right now so I don't worry too much about too many fluctuations.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I shouldn't worry until that time comes lol Currently is getting down to 7 F tonight.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> I shouldn't worry until that time comes lol Currently is getting down to 7 F tonight.


Brrr way too cold!


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with seeking information in advance. It's better to be prepared instead of waiting until the summer and your tank gets to 90.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm hoping this summer stay rather cooler. We don't have AC by the way. Our way of cooling the house down is fans in the living room windows and going swimming. I don't like the heat. I'd rather be cold then hot to be honest.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> I'm hoping this summer stay rather cooler. We don't have AC by the way. Our way of cooling the house down is fans in the living room windows and going swimming. I don't like the heat. I'd rather be cold then hot to be honest.


I rather be hot lol i hate the cold yuck no fun


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's the same with me asking for advice on how to move with my fish and npt, even though I'm not moving until May/June. That way I have plenty of time to prepare for it.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd rather be like my betta's and live in a constant 80 degrees. Hawaii sounds nice. Lol


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> I'd rather be like my betta's and live in a constant 80 degrees. Hawaii sounds nice. Lol


Yes hawaii or Florida lol lets move there lol sometimes i get jealous of my bettas they are nice and warm i am cold


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow you folks sweat small changes in temperature a lot. Cooler water changes are a traditional way to trigger breeding in many species, including bettas.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> It's the same with me asking for advice on how to move with my fish and npt, even though I'm not moving until May/June. That way I have plenty of time to prepare for it.


I'll probably hopefully end up moving during the summer. For years we've been living in a small rented house which is more like a couples cabin but my parents can't agree on a house. My dad said hes gonna try building one on our old property where my brother and his wife live in our old house (my mom hates that house so we had to move) But anyways they've been saying we would move for three almost four years and were still here.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tolak said:


> Wow you folks sweat small changes in temperature a lot. Cooler water changes are a traditional way to trigger breeding in many species, including bettas.


Arent bettas tropical and need warm water? I need to search that up cause i dont believe it


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Just think, I'm moving to D.C. I don't think I'd like to live in Florida. Too much happening there. At least in Hawaii, I can have just about any type of weather I choose. Just go to a different part of the island. Lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I heard that some bettas could survive in 68 degree water but I still like to keep mine above 74 and no more than 80


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Tolak said:


> Wow you folks sweat small changes in temperature a lot. Cooler water changes are a traditional way to trigger breeding in many species, including bettas.


Don't mind us. Lol. We are just obsessed about our betta's happiness.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Just think, I'm moving to D.C. I don't think I'd like to live in Florida. Too much happening there. At least in Hawaii, I can have just about any type of weather I choose. Just go to a different part of the island. Lol


YOU ARE MOVING TO DC???? I am close to there.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

rubbie5837 said:


> Just think, I'm moving to D.C. I don't think I'd like to live in Florida. Too much happening there. At least in Hawaii, I can have just about any type of weather I choose. Just go to a different part of the island. Lol



Wow moving states? I'm only moving to the other side of town probably maybe a few towns over but still. That's probably gonna be rough on your fish.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> I heard that some bettas could survive in 68 degree water but I still like to keep mine above 74 and no more than 80


78 to 80 is ideal temp for them they are tropical fish after all


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Seriously?! Wow. Well actually Germantown unless my sis stays in Alexandria. But she is wanting to go back to Germantown to be closer to her job.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm just sayin what I heard. And 74 is better than 68.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Seriously?! Wow. Well actually Germantown unless my sis stays in Alexandria. But she is wanting to go back to Germantown to be closer to her job.


Wow how exciting :-D

I am very close to germantown yep


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

And yeah, it's going to be tough for all of us. I'm driving. Can't say that I'm super excited about that. It's a 16 hr drive at least.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

AccaliaJay said:


> I'm just sayin what I heard. And 74 is better than 68.


None are good but if bettas has no choice then yes 74


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I can barely survive a 4 hour ride to ohio XD I've rode to tennessee before but that was for a funeral that I didn't even go to.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, it's going to be tough. I want to make it out of tn, possibly to Bristol at least, then call it a night. I don't want to try going over those mountains in va and wv at night. I used to live in Knoxville, so I'm used to those mountains. Traveling with an 8 yr old, three fish, snails and a bunch of plants isn't my idea of a fun road trip.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Yeah, it's going to be tough. I want to make it out of tn, possibly to Bristol at least, then call it a night. I don't want to try going over those mountains in va and wv at night. I used to live in Knoxville, so I'm used to those mountains. Traveling with an 8 yr old, three fish, snails and a bunch of plants isn't my idea of a fun road trip.




Ugh i wish you luck it is a oain long car rides but you will love it here and dc is very nice wow how exciting this is lol i hope to meet ya ine day lol


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I wish you luck!


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks. I definitely have to find more betta enthusiasts. I finally met one at petsmart, but I think she might have gotten in trouble for chatting with me because the other lady got pissed and told her to go help someone else.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

rubbie5837 said:


> Thanks. I definitely have to find more betta enthusiasts. I finally met one at petsmart, but I think she might have gotten in trouble for chatting with me because the other lady got pissed and told her to go help someone else.


I wannameet other betta lovers too


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

well I'm going to try to hit the bed now. I've been dealing with a horrible tooth ache and lack of sleep for the past week. And got to get up at 5:30 to get my son ready for school. Ugh and the baby won't stop squirming. Not enjoying this pregnancy thing.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Night I'm heading off to play my games before probably passing out. See ya everyone! And how you feel better Rubbie


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Arent bettas tropical and need warm water? I need to search that up cause i dont believe it


http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/adolfsson_dry and rainy seasons.html


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice read but here is a little tib bit of information as well. 
The*Thailand climate*is controlled by tropical monsoons and the weather in*Thailand*is generally hot and humid across most of the country throughout most of the year. WhileThailand's*seasons are generally divided into the hot season, cool season, and rainy season, in reality it's relatively hot most of the year.
Also:

Betta*species prefer a water of around 23ºC-27ºC but have been seen to survive at the extremes of 20ºC-30ºC though their life quality may be diminished at these extremes of the betta's tolerance


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Also I didn't see anything in the article that pertained specifically bettas. It was mostly referencing tropical fish from south America, not Asia. Unless I missed that part of the article. But I nice read anyways.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Quote from the article:
The following is a compilation of a way to breed fishes that come from areas with marked dry and rainy seasons, e.g. the Amazon and Rio ***** areas of South America. Data and ideas have been collected from a lot of different sources; including books, friends and the Internet, and are based on my own experiences breeding catfishes and tetras from South America.

Thailand doesn't have marked dry and rainy seasons.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/e.g.
*Adverb*

*e.g.*


Literally, “for the sake of example”. Used to introduce an example or list of examples to illustrate what is being discussed.
 _Asia is a large continent containing many large nations (*e.g.*[,] China, India[,] and Russia)._
*Usage notes*



The list of examples following _e.g._ should not be exhaustive[2] (in that case, _i.e._ should be used) and should not be followed by _et cetera_ or _etc._ as this is a tautology. (Tautologies do have their place, but use _etc._ in this context with care.)
 

“Countrywide, temperatures normally range from an average annual high of 38 °C (100.4 °F) to a low of 19 °C (66.2 °F). During the dry season, the temperature rises dramatically in the second half of March, spiking to well over 40 °C (104 °F) in some areas by mid-April when the sun passes its zenith.
Southwest monsoons that arrive between May and July (except in the south) signal the advent of the rainy season (_ruedu fon_). This lasts into October and the cloud covering reduces the temperature again, with the high humidity experienced as 'hot and sticky'. November and December mark the onset of the dry season and night temperatures on high ground can occasionally drop to a light frost. Temperatures begin to climb again in January.”


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thailand#Climate


*“BettySplendens*: How do you condition your breeders for spawning, and what kind of spawning set-up do you use?

*Mark*: I isolate the breeders, and keep them in not-so-ideal conditions, like cold temps and dirty water. I find that once I throw them into a spawn tank that is warm and clean, they usually spawn by the second day. I use a 15 gallon for the spawn tank.”


http://www.bettysplendens.com/mark-ibara.html






rubbie5837 said:


> I rescued a beautiful betta today from petsmart. I have never owed a betta, but I have always had a huge soft spot for sad looking animals, and my first pets were fish. Well needless to say, I really don't know what I might have gotten myself into, but I've been trying to do research all day on caring for my new friend. Maybe it's just me, but he "rubbie" as I have lovingly named him, doesn't seem to be doing so well. I mistakenly followed petsmart' s advice and bought a tiny 1/2 gallon tank and filled it with "betta water" and bought the suggested food. Well he hasn't been swimming too much this afternoon and his fins are tightly clamped closed. All he does is hide behind his plant tightly in the corner. I really want to do right by him and truly give him a happy home. Could anyone give me some tips on what I can do for him? I will be getting him a much larger tank tomorrow as from my research, they DO in fact need much more room than I was originally told. Please, is he sick or just depressed?



http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=494521



You're newer to this betta thing, and by appearances fishkeeping in general. That's perfectly fine, you're starting in the same spot most all of us have, and this fishkeeping thing is something you will never know everything about in two lifetimes. Always question, and always expect a quality answer with reason behind it. 



In your topic I linked to you recently learned to question retail outfits, they do always need questioning. Feel free to question me at any time, I'm always up for discussing my reasoning behind what I say or do.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually I have been around tropical fish for my entire life. My dad used to breed fancy guppie and angel fish. And I have owned my own fish and had a very successful community tank for around 10 years with the first fish dying at around 5 years and the last around 10. So as I stated, this was my first betta. So yes, I have experience with caring for fish in general. And as the breeder stated in your quote that he kept them in "less than ideal conditions" that way they would be so happy to get back to ideal conditions. We were advising for the long term, not for the benefit of this breeder's way of conditioning his fish for breeding. And as he said, they were bad conditions. Do you keep your bettas in dirty cold water long term?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

And didn't you read the advice that I was given? So they were incorrect in telling me good information that I further researched and found to be mostly true?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

And for further proof, my betta was very depressed in the tiny unheated tank, but is now thriving in his 5 gallon heated tank. So I should have left him in there and stared at an unhappy and unhealthy fish for about 1 year until he finally passed? When you come seeking advice, I'm glad to tell my opinion and what I have researched. And I've yet to find anything reputable that states for the long term of the betta, that it can be housed in a tiny bowl without stable temperature as close to possible as it's natural environment. When you deal with fry, don't you have to make sure the temperature is stable or else risk losing them?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

BettySplendens: Do they stay in good health?

Mark: There is a danger of the breeders getting fin rot and velvet in the dirty water, so you gotta watch them carefully.

BettySplendens: Do you think this helps keep your lines resistant to disease in any way?

Mark: I don't think so. I say this because ALL of my fry get Velvet at the 1 month stage.

So this is good??? This is the results of being kept in "less than ideal conditions"


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Also as per this site under betta care basics:
HEATING
Bettas are tropical fish, this means that they should be kept in tropical temperatures. A good temperature for bettas is from around 76F to 82F. Many do just fine when summer temperature hits the 90s. A good betta environment should have as little temperature fluctuations are possible. With large fluctuations (especially on the cooler side) bettas may go into temperature shock. (think of it like a really sudden painful brain freeze )
In cold water (room temperature water is usually considered too cold for bettas) bettas will become lethargic and sickly.

As what was happening to my Rubbie in his .5 gallon unheated tank.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

http://nippyfish.net/2011/03/09/conditioning-bettas-for-breeding/
So this is incorrect way to condition bettas? Sounds more logical to me.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Myth #2

Bettas like dirty water and cleaning it can stress them out. They come from muddy water in the wild. Plus, bettas can breath air so they can live in dirty water.

Truth #2*

Bettas can breath air, but that doesn’t mean they can live in their own waste! And muddy water does not equal “dirty” water.*

Bettas come from waters rich in tanins from Indian Almond Leaves and other trees. This discolors the water and makes it look brown and murky, but by no means is it “dirty”. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are what make your water dirty. Your tank can be crystal clear and be absolutely deadly to fish from high ammonia levels. Bettas are just as sensitive to ammonia as other fish, and need their water changed regularly.*

Yes, bettas can breath air. They are anabantoids, a type of fish with a labyrinth organ. This allows them to breath air from the surface, letting them live in low oxygen environments. This was an adaptation* to help the fish cope with*life threatening conditions. Not something that you want to recreate in your aquarium. There is a difference between water that is high in ammonia and other toxic chemicals- and water that is low in oxygen. Water is usually low in oxygen because there are too many fish in a small space, the fish breath and use up the oxygen in the water. So breathing air does not help bettas live in “dirty” water.

As per:
http://scalestails.tumblr.com/post/53150684212/betta-myths-debunked


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

If you want to play the “since I was a kid” game I’ve been around fish 50+ years.




rubbie5837 said:


> I had lots of tropical and saltwater fish as a child, but my dad did most of the treatment for my fish. I just cleaned the tank completely once a month, and would keep my friends company, while my dad did the treating.



My dad was a CPA, it doesn’t make me an accountant. I learned math.


That topic I linked to pages back concerns simulating the seasonal changes behind getting fish to breed, validating my cooler water changes comment, as well as the questioning of the slight changes in water temperature you seem to have taken issue with. Slight doesn’t mean ice or boil them.


If your dad was treating the fish that often there’s an underlying issue. I never questioned the advice you were given. I questioned your reading comprehension, your understanding of the seasonal changes in Asian countries, and your understanding of how those seasonal changes are used, as shown by one of the best known IBC breeders around. You questioned my advice, and the proven experiences of someone well known in aquatics. I offered an explanation. You are now offering your take on what I explained, which is an incorrect comprehension of what I stated. If I wanted to state what you are assuming I’m more than capable of posting just that.


Bettas don’t get depressed. Anthropomorpism will hinder your progressing in fishkeeping. Yes, there are dangers to breeding, and to some extent what breeders do. Learn what those dangers are. Glad you did some reading into that site, it’s an excellent reference; looks like you’ve picked up a couple good things. Velvet is one of those things you learn to deal with in a busy breeding environment, there’s tricks for that.


Glad you found the basic care section as well, start there, learn what some of the breeders do, you’ll pick up on what to watch for even if you do not care to go into breeding. Take it a step further & get involved with the IBC, even as someone who is not into showing or breeding they’ll offer you a wealth of info, not all knowledge is found online.


When I keep bettas they get a 5 gallon heated to 80F, large sponge filter, large weekly water changes. I’ll often keep a couple when I’m on a break from breeding angels in my 30 tank 1k gallon fishroom designed for production breeding of angels. There’s a pic of my rack of 5’s if you scroll down a bit in this link; http://tolak.net/Angels.php Besides the angel breeding I sell live blackworms, dry food, along with other aquatic related supplies as a side job. I almost bought one from the betta guy who is usually across from my setup at the last GCCA swap, backing off from pulling spawns for a bit due to my wife’s upcoming knee replacement surgery. If I were to breed bettas it would be wilds, splendens don’t move, and stepping on betta guy’s biz wouldn’t be cool. I’m also involved in club management for my local club, being a lifetime member, usually giving a presentation or two each year, last week was analyzing the components in commercially available tropical fish food to determine their suitability to the species being kept.


Keep the questions coming! I’m used to fielding them on the fly while weighing & bagging worms, netting & bagging fish, taking payment for products, in front of a group of people; a forum is a piece of cake. I feel you’re learning something here, that makes me happiest of all! :-D


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I also did this some time back as an example of not to believe everything you read online; http://organicblackworms.com/betta-air.php

Just because someone puts it on a site doesn't make it true; never stop questioning.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I most definitely am learning. And I love hearing from other experts (if you don't find it offensive). And as I stated, yes I had my own aquarium for 10 years or so. Yes I was a kid, but I spent my childhood reading various books (as the internet wasn't widely available and the understanding of aquarium care either for that matter). And yes I am guilty of treating my pets as if they have feelings. Guilty as charged. More of my knowledge is in dogs, but I have always asked my dad ALOT of questions regarding how he cared for his tanks. And I took his examples and did so with my own tanks and imo was very successful for a 7 yr old. And my entire point of joining this forum was to seek further knowledge as I know experience is more valuable than basic information found on the internet. I have learned so much. I knew the information that I received from petsmart sounded insane for any type of animal. So I stumbled onto this site and have been asking as many questions as I can. And I never take anyone's opinion as fact without searching myself. That's just me. And please don't take my questions as an insult, as that's not how they are intended. I may come off as arrogant and a know it all, but I am just very opinionated. I think everyone one here seeks the best possible way to care for their beautiful bettas, as do I.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=8923
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=232570
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=99450

If I were forum management I'd appreciate links to near identical information on site being provided, rather than taking members offsite.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh dogs I've had forever, terriers in the 20 pound or so range. I've got a couple aussie terriers ATM, fishroom assistants, floor cleanup when I cook, and general hang out & have fun buddies. If I weren't so involved with aquatics no doubt I'd be involved with the breeding end with dogs, as it is it doesn't go beyond a bit of rescue & transport.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah. I end up taking care of TONS of rescues. I'm just the animal person. But I love my mastif type dogs best and of course the bully breeds. But I've had too many dogs to count ranging from a 10 lb min pin/ mountain fiest to a 150+lb Newfoundland. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to have dogs in my apartment, so that's why I don't have any right now. Maybe after I move...


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

So I guess we can agree to disagree on the facts of a heater being a necessary component of keeping bettas happy and healthy. I guess it's one of those deals where it's "do as I say, not as I do" as you seem to keep your bettas in clean tanks with heaters and a constant temperature of 80, but you say we are sweating about if it is ethical or healthy to keep a betta in a non heated bowl. And you also feel that I should keep my sources within this site, but have you? No. But you also say to collect information via various sources and to not just believe something just because someone told you so. And I gave various sources and the link to where I got my information from so you and anyone else could check it out for themselves, just as you did. So congrats to you on your fish keeping as you are successful in your way. And I will continue to do the best I can possibly do with mine. Either way, all that matters is that we have our pet's health and safety as first priority.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

My mom has always liked the bigger dogs, shep mixes, great pyr type dogs. She's got a husky right now, sort of on the small end for her. 

My first dog when I moved out & got an apartment was a yorkie, no dogs in the lease but the landlord was cool with it, since I shoveled snow, brought down garbage cans & such. Guess he knew I'd take care of stuff without being asked. Sort of the unofficial fix it guy for a 12 flat until he got to it. Try working that angle, you may get an exception.

Wow, talk about topic drift, what were we on, betta breeds? How about wilds?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah, right now I don't think my life could handle any more responsibility of having a dog. Single mother, Ive got an 8 yr old, six months pregnant, 3 bettas now, moving in a few months, changing careers, school, and a full-time job that is extremely stressful. I just don't think getting a dog is the right thing to do right now. Someone would get neglected, and I don't think that's right so no more pets for now. 
And just finding out about wild bettas. I think there is a good thread on here about them. They seem really cool. Quite different looking than the ones I see at the pet stores.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

And just out of curiosity, even though I have a thread on this topic. Do you have any experience with betta divided tanks?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think bettas are definitely tropical fish and even my wild bettas who prefer cooler temperatures than a lot of species within this genus (low to mid seventies), don't like their water temperature dropping too low. 

Cooler water can be used during water changes to stimulate spawning. I have personally used this method myself. A few degrees variation (in temperature) over the course of a day shouldn't harm a healthy fish. I personally try and keep my temperature as stable as possible as my wilds are susceptible to velvet. 

I don't agree with inducing spawning by exposing my breeding stock to ammonia/nitrite. I'm not sure what Mark means by 'dirty' (could just mean a build-up of nitrates or detritus) but I think there are certainly better ways of conditioning your fish and encouraging a successful spawn. 

You will find with this hobby, everyone does things differently. This is why you get such a wide range of opinions when you ask a question on this forum. How Member A successfully keeps and breeds their fish may be entirely different from how Member B successfully keeps and breeds their fish.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I think bettas are definitely tropical fish and even my wild bettas who prefer cooler temperatures than a lot of species within this genus (low to mid seventies), don't like their water temperature dropping too low.
> 
> Cooler water can be used during water changes to stimulate spawning. I have personally used this method myself. A few degrees variation (in temperature) over the course of a day shouldn't harm a healthy fish. I personally try and keep my temperature as stable as possible as my wilds are susceptible to velvet.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was thinking. And it concerned me because he said "less than ideal conditions" which led me to feel that way. Different strokes for different folks. :roll:


----------

